
Would Thanos Have Had a Different Endgame If He Had an Economics Teacher? - RickJWagner
https://fee.org/articles/would-thanos-have-had-a-different-endgame-if-he-had-an-economics-teacher/
======
RickJWagner
There's an interesting video, too:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=28&v=iV18Xx5EkaE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=28&v=iV18Xx5EkaE)

